# Klipcsh Vs BIC??



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I was wondering what the difference between these are?? 
BIC america vs Klipcsh synergy/icon

These sounded very good at HHgreg but no one sells BIC america in store by me.
http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Synergy-B-20-5-25-Inch-Bookshelf/dp/B003XRD9UA/ref=pd_sim_e_6 Cheap about same price as Pioneers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There has been some debate about the BIC and Acoustech speakers vs the Klipsch. 

Ultimately, it may be one of those things where you need to hear them both yourself and decide. Klipsch owners are going to likely suggest Klipsch and BIC owners are likely to say they are just as good.

AGI, one of our sponsors, carries the BIC/Acoustech models.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> I was wondering what the difference between these are??
> BIC america vs Klipcsh synergy/icon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Synergy-B-20-5-25-Inch-Bookshelf/dp/B003XRD9UA/ref=pd_sim_e_6 Cheap about same price as Pioneers.


Since you mentioned Pioneer, I will tell you that the BS22 was measured to 
have better bass than the Klipsch, and it does. Also, The Pioneer is clean and 
smoother sounding - Pioneer has a good midrange.

However, the Klipsch will sound louder - and throw a good central image.

Bic has 2 sides, as far as the Venturi side - the Pioneer is still cleaner and
smoother sounding - and the bass more tight and controlled. Again, Pioneer
has a good midrange.

The Bic will sound louder, with somewhat more bass - however, not as tight 
and controlled as Pioneer. 

I can not speak for the Bic Acoustech side

It still comes down to you and your preference.


----------

